# Twisp Shenanigans



## HPBotha (15/3/18)

When the day is long..... @Mic Lazzari needs a long vape. 

​

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 14


----------



## Christos (15/3/18)

HPBotha said:


> When the day is long..... @Mic Lazzari needs a long vape.
> 
> View attachment 126058​


Free pods if I can solve your rubics cube in under 10 minutes?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/18)

Lol @Mic Lazzari and @HPBotha 
That is classic

My oh my, what a long Twisp you have!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (16/3/18)

Surely that's not 18mg in there @Mic Lazzari ?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (16/3/18)

Aaaaah. Bastard! That's the last time you use YOUR phone for Hand Check shenanigans!
I knew I was going to regret it!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (16/3/18)

Christos said:


> Free pods if I can solve your rubics cube in under 10 minutes?


5 minutes and you have a deal!


----------



## Mic Lazzari (16/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Surely that's not 18mg in there @Mic Lazzari ?!



You're right @Stosta  That's our new Orange By Twisp Tube Mod: 1kW / 230 Wh / 2 litre tank / Hex 16 coil configuration right there.
You know how it is ... never enough! We're gearing up for the Osaka Vape Show. You saw it here first! 
Who's signing up?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (16/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> You're right @Stosta  That's our new Orange By Twisp Tube Mod: 1kW / 230 Wh / 2 litre tank / Hex 16 coil configuration right there.
> You know how it is ... never enough! We're gearing up for the Osaka Vape Show. You saw it here first!
> Who's signing up?


Depends on what price range they coming in at!

For some reason the thought of the charging cable fitting that thing, and having a USB plug on the other end really tickles my fancy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (16/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> 5 minutes and you have a deal!


Sweet! Better get some pods ready for me 
My personal best is just over 2 minutes with no speed cube algorithm etc but like I said I'm a bit rusty...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (17/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Aaaaah. Bastard! That's the last time you use YOUR phone for Hand Check shenanigans!
> I knew I was going to regret it!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (23/3/18)

Pre-Flight Hand-Check ....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (5/4/18)

Just got back from a product trip to China and Japan. Here are some fun shots and hand-checks. I will post a video recapping what we saw at the Osaka Vape Show ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (5/4/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Just got back from a product trip to China and Japan. Here are some fun shots and hand-checks. I will post a video recapping what we saw at the Osaka Vape Show ...
> 
> View attachment 128061
> 
> ...


Would love to see the great wall... But it looks like such a mission to walk!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (5/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Would love to see the great wall... But it looks like such a mission to walk!



What the whole wall? LOL ... jah ha ... 10,000 km!
There was a cable car going up, then you walk as much as you like in either direction. Well worth seeing. Blows your mind.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha (5/4/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Blows your mind.



Yes the Arcus is damn good, especially with that combo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spongebob (5/4/18)

HPBotha said:


> Yes the Arcus is damn good, especially with that combo!


That it is yesbeen sucking some nut brittle 18mg on that combo at 9W for the last hourand it kicks like a 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (22/5/18)

Driving the Cumulus with Twisp SmartCurves ... still amazed at the flavour difference!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mic Lazzari (23/6/18)

On the road again ... this means new designs and products, guys !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (23/6/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> View attachment 136305
> View attachment 136303
> 
> View attachment 136304
> ...


Safe travels and a portfolio of evidence in picture format will be expected. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (24/6/18)

Wow, it is an unusually clear day here in Shenzhen folks. Taking some time to recover from the Jet Lag and prepare for a hectic week ahead. Will be sure to post some pics to keep, those that are interested, in the loop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/6/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Wow, it is an unusually clear day here in Shenzhen folks. Taking some time to recover from the Jet Lag and prepare for a hectic week ahead. Will be sure to post some pics to keep, those that are interested, in the loop.
> 
> View attachment 136421



Most definitely interested @Mic Lazzari 
Keep us posted
Will be watching

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP (26/6/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Wow, it is an unusually clear day here in Shenzhen folks. Taking some time to recover from the Jet Lag and prepare for a hectic week ahead. Will be sure to post some pics to keep, those that are interested, in the loop.
> 
> View attachment 136421


Def interested. Actually placing my online order today for the Arcus and Vega mini.. 

Safe travels and will keep an eye on this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (23/8/18)

Twisp Vape Trick #86
Meet Mic-the-Magic-Puffer!





*How did he do it!*

Vape Trick meets Blown Mind! 

Can you you Jedi mind bend your clouds?
​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (8/9/18)

Happy Mid-Autumn Festival from China, my chinas ....
Here is some celebratory MOONCAKE ... customary at this time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (8/9/18)

Whats going on?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (8/9/18)

New products in the works it would seem
Watching with interest @Mic Lazzari 
Safe travels


----------



## Mic Lazzari (8/9/18)

Hey, @Rob Fisher , I have your personal LIMITED EDITION GOLD ARCUS!
I'm bringing it back for you (if you want it) ... what do you think?








Yes, it's real 18K gold plating ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Mic Lazzari (8/9/18)

Any other takers?


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hey, @Rob Fisher , I have your personal LIMITED EDITION GOLD ARCUS!
> I'm bringing it back for you (if you want it) ... what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 144871
> ...



Damn! OMG. Yes please @Mic Lazzari! Winner winner chicken dinner!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/18)




----------



## Ugi (9/9/18)

Now that looks interesting @Mic Lazzari


----------



## Mic Lazzari (9/9/18)

Let me just state that Arcus Gold is not scheduled for release, just a test I've conducted. There are only three in existence.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Chanelr (9/9/18)

My word that is beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (9/9/18)

Thanks, @Chanelr 
BTW, if you get the chance, please try our Cafe Latté in this Arcus Tank ... é buonissimmo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (10/9/18)

When you're desperate for Cue Pods ... go to the source!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/9/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> View attachment 145028
> 
> 
> When you're desperate for Cue Pods ... go to the source!


Find the ones packing the Vanilla and the Blueberry, and tell them to PACK FASTER

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (10/9/18)

Cue Pod Production: go, go, go ....
Just wanted to let you guys know it's all on it's way!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (11/9/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hey, @Rob Fisher , I have your personal LIMITED EDITION GOLD ARCUS!
> I'm bringing it back for you (if you want it) ... what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 144871
> ...


Wow! Hot hot is that @Mic Lazzari ! I'm gonna have to visit to try it @Rob Fisher .

Look forward to seeing what you guys are doing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (19/9/18)

*TWISP SUPPORT CREW | *Behind the Scenarios

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## arbdullah (20/9/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> *TWISP SUPPORT CREW | *Behind the Scenarios
> 
> View attachment 145896



Her job looks fun.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/9/18)

Yeah! Since the news, we have been getting a lot of weird Cannabis related questions! Someone wanted to know if they could drip our juice on their weed and smoke it?! LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mic Lazzari (1/10/18)

Head of Design ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (4/10/18)

I'm pleased to announce the arrival of our new Flagship device. If you've loved your trusty Aero X, or Clearo 2 or are just on the look out for a true MTL experience - then I urge you to try this Arcus AIO. Go to our Product Overview for more information.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/10/18)

Looking good! i still use my Twisp Cirrus regularly, awesome little device (and i rewick the coils myself  )

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (17/10/18)

​
*Happy Birthday to our favourite Italian Designer at Twisp, @Mic Lazzari !!!*​
​
Also please note the accurate Twisp Vega Mini! For a full review of the Twisp Vega Mini please see our in depth cake review here

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (17/10/18)

HPBotha said:


> View attachment 148771​
> *Happy Birthday to our favourite Italian Designer at Twisp, @Mic Lazzari !!!*​
> View attachment 148772​
> Also please note the accurate Twisp Vega Mini! For a full review of the Twisp Vega Mini please see our in depth cake review here



LOL! That cake had one serious Build Specification, okes!  
Poor cake lady. Props to Carol of Carol Wienberg Cakes in Cape Town for hanging in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/18)

Happy Birthday @Mic Lazzari ! I hope you had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/10/18)

Happy birthday @Mic Lazzari !!
Have a great day and year ahead!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (31/10/18)

HPBotha said:


> View attachment 148771​
> *Happy Birthday to our favourite Italian Designer at Twisp, @Mic Lazzari !!!*​
> View attachment 148772​
> Also please note the accurate Twisp Vega Mini! For a full review of the Twisp Vega Mini please see our in depth cake review here


that could be the new vape -world Guinness record Vega if it was real.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (1/11/18)

Resistance said:


> that could be the new vape -world Guinness record Vega if it was real.


Hahahaha ... it was real ... Great Flavour! Vivid cake notes with excellent mouth feel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (1/11/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hahahaha ... it was real ... Great Flavour! Vivid cake notes with excellent mouth feel.


Is that the new Twisp flavour you are describing,...to be released soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (8/11/18)

Resistance said:


> Is that the new Twisp flavour you are describing,...to be released soon!


​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (8/11/18)

HPBotha said:


> ​




Can you spot our HP Botha in the video?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (14/11/18)

... *Honey Boo-Boo*...​



Personal winning tobacco cake nom-nom combo, you have to try it @Silver !!!!

50% Honey Tobacco - flippen amazing tobacco, and 50% Bananaberry Shortcake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (15/11/18)

HPBotha said:


> ... *Honey Boo-Boo*...​
> View attachment 151278
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds great @HPBotha !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/11/18)

That honey tobacco is good stuff @HPBotha, going to get my hands on some more of it soon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (27/11/18)

Just launched our new Compact S-Mod Box guys ... looks simple on the outside, but very smart inside 










... more to follow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr (27/11/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Just launched our new Compact S-Mod Box guys ... looks simple on the outside, but very smart inside
> 
> View attachment 152411
> 
> ...


Wow that looks pretty neat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/11/18)

How about a launch special/combo with the Arcus @Mic Lazzari ? Make us a good price

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (28/11/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> How about a launch special/combo with the Arcus @Mic Lazzari ? Make us a good price



I second that!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (28/11/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> How about a launch special/combo with the Arcus @Mic Lazzari ? Make us a good price



Jaaaaa ... they are GREAT together!!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/11/18)

Resistance said:


> I second that!


i third that

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## HPBotha (11/6/19)

ding ding....

​

In last week's episode of Twisp Product Department....

Testing of the new Cumulus Tank .... with dramatic results:

​

.... ending up in celebratory supper:

​


On the way home the team caught a flight home with @Rob Fisher 's private plane, sure he went to Stuttgart, but like Zuma, he has his private stash in Dubai 


​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (11/6/19)

Lol @HPBotha


----------



## HPBotha (25/6/19)

Jan, our main man to deal with Chinese manufacturers and making sure everything is on track regarding manufacturing and fault resolutions is celebrating his birthday today!


Pumela doing her b.day song, an institution of awesomeness at HQ!! 
- you can hear me in the background trying to stifle my laughter  ​

When it is your birthday at Twisp.... its cake and a serenade ....

​and then its a rush to get some goodness




*HAPPY B DAY JAN!*​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (28/6/19)

Coming soon ...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mic Lazzari (5/7/19)

Hanging in there?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (5/7/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> View attachment 171328
> View attachment 171329
> 
> Hanging in there?



But @Mic Lazzari what is it?! Cue Biltong Flavour? Is Twisp revealing a new collaboration with World of Warcraft?

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (5/7/19)

Biltong flavour?

Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (5/7/19)

We busy crafting recipe for Cue lovers, my friend!
We gonna equip our Cue users with something to carry their inventory ... Press B

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (5/7/19)

Pouches/cases?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (8/7/19)

Resistance said:


> Pouches/cases?


Yes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (9/7/19)

Going through our old vids ..... who remembers this one!?



We also have a little tongue in the cheek vid set to come out mid August .... now i need a new vid in the interim @Mic Lazzari !!! we need to put something out soon hey!​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HPBotha (28/8/19)

Time to get your CliQ on at the VapeCon 2019​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (28/8/19)

HPBotha said:


> Time to get your CliQ on at the VapeCon 2019​



CliQ CliQ

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (29/8/19)

It's the CliQ that helps you tick.™

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (3/9/19)

Heinrich Botha in his element at VapeCon 2019 ... Always willing to assist, or proffer advice ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (3/9/19)

Marné (Trade) and Lyle (Retail) unwinding after a long 1st day at VapeCon 2019.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (3/9/19)

Happy new Twisp customers
Got @HPBotha too



Thanks for the chat and being such awesome people!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/11/19)

Vaping Movie Mash-up Challenge!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (20/11/19)

@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (21/11/19)

Nice! @MrGSmokeFree 
C'mon @Chanelr ... you know you want to ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Nice! @MrGSmokeFree
> C'mon @Chanelr ... you know you want to ....


Thank you kindly @Mic Lazzari

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (21/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mic Lazzari (21/11/19)

???

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (21/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (21/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (21/11/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> ???
> View attachment 183382


Classic


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (22/11/19)

Love 'em ... classic! Especially "The Battery" and "The Atomizer" hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (22/11/19)

Perhaps appropriate, or inappropriate, depending ... 




(also a bit obscure ... but hey, its and actual title of an actual series)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (23/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (23/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (23/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (23/11/19)

On that note...will Twisp be selling nice salt MTL juice or is it just for the prefilled pods?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (24/11/19)

Resistance said:


> On that note...will Twisp be selling nice salt MTL juice or is it just for the prefilled pods?


You never know!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (24/11/19)

These are great movie-mashup posters guys! Really cool! LOL
Maybe we should turn it into a competition?!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> These are great movie-mashup posters guys! Really cool! LOL
> Maybe we should turn it into a competition?!


A competition sounds awesome.The winner gets the recipe for Cubano

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (26/11/19)

Hey guys, (@MrGSmokeFree , @Resistance , @StompieZA , @Raindance ) seeing as you guys seemed to have some fun with this, we are going to turn it into a competition. Watch the Twisp forum for a new Competition thread 

@HPBotha will set it up and we will see if we can get your submissions moved over to the new thread. You are welcome to enter more. We will pick our top 5 and then ask people to vote. The winner with the most votes will win a Cumulus X and one of the vote casters will be selected at random for another Cumulus X. So submit and vote 

Good Luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/19)

Awesome thank you @Mic Lazzari and @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (26/11/19)

Hi guys - @Silver will be moving your movie poster across to our competition page --- please enter the poll for another chance to win the comp. any new posters, please add there! 

Please share the competition page to any of the ecigssa pages promoting competitions. 

And may the Force be With you. .... star wars references are property of Disney Entertainment, and has no bearing on the selection of the winner....although you should to watch The Mandelorian, the leaks online is crazy good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha (23/3/20)

Free delivery during *March* for all our customers, only on twisp.co.za​

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## HPBotha (2/4/20)

So the second week of the lockdown started today....

First week was dress for work every morning like normal and log on to the work pc....
Second week ... no pants.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (2/4/20)

HPBotha said:


> So the second week of the lockdown started today....
> 
> First week was dress for work every morning like normal and log on to the work pc....
> Second week ... no pants.


Welcome 
I’ll wait till you see what else can be lost in week 3.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spongebob (3/4/20)

@HPBotha what tech is embedded in this cable  man this cable charges my mods in half the time any other cable does







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## HPBotha (6/4/20)

Spongebob said:


> @HPBotha what tech is embedded in this cable  man this cable charges my mods in half the time any other cable does
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



we will have to investigate this.... #lockdownconspiracy2020

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## mrh (13/6/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Looking good! i still use my Twisp Cirrus regularly, awesome little device (and i rewick the coils myself  )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mrh (13/6/20)

Hello there. Please will you give advice on how to rewick a cirrus coil bearing in mind that I have done no diy ever, will be much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (26/6/20)

mrh said:


> Hello there. Please will you give advice on how to rewick a cirrus coil bearing in mind that I have done no diy ever, will be much appreciated.


I would also love to know!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (26/6/20)

Spongebob said:


> @HPBotha what tech is embedded in this cable  man this cable charges my mods in half the time any other cable does
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What cable is that, Spongebob?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (26/6/20)

mrh said:


> Hello there. Please will you give advice on how to rewick a cirrus coil bearing in mind that I have done no diy ever, will be much appreciated.


Have you tried recycling the coils, @mrh ? You can soak in boiling water or 70-90% ethanol for a while, then plain water for a day or so. Let them air dry completely (takes quite a while) but you could get more than one use out of the coil. It's never as good as new, but in Lockdown times we cannot be too fussy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mrh (26/6/20)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Have you tried recycling the coils, @mrh ? You can soak in boiling water or 70-90% ethanol for a while, then plain water for a day or so. Let them air dry completely (takes quite a while) but you could get more than one use out of the coil. It's never as good as new, but in Lockdown times we cannot be too fussy.


Thanks - I tried cleaning my Clearo 2 coils - that's actually my usual device - but they shorted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (27/6/20)

Mic Lazzari said:


> What cable is that, Spongebob?


I honestly can't remember if it's the vega mini or cue charger?  But it's one of the two

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shuayb Galant (29/6/20)

This thread

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mic Lazzari (9/7/20)

Spongebob said:


> I honestly can't remember if it's the vega mini or cue charger?  But it's one of the two
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Could it be a CLIQ cable?


----------



## Spongebob (9/7/20)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Could it be a CLIQ cable?


No definitely one of those mentioned 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic Lazzari (9/7/20)

mrh said:


> Thanks - I tried cleaning my Clearo 2 coils - that's actually my usual device - but they shorted.



If you use the method described and only shake them around loosely in the liquid, they should be fine. Do not try and stick something down the centre of the coil and clean the coil itself. Note: The Clearo coil is one of the few awesome horizontal coils available for excellent flavour on MTL ... but it goes across the air channel, so anything you stick down there is going to mess up the coil.

PS: When lock-down restrictions are lifted, you should really check out the *Clearo 3*, it is an *amazing upgrade* for Clearo aficionados!!! Same coil but better flavour - I could tell you how we did it ... but then I'd have to kill you

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## mrh (9/7/20)

Mic Lazzari said:


> If you use the method described and only shake them around loosely in the liquid, they should be fine. Do not try and stick something down the centre of the coil and clean the coil itself. Note: The Clearo coil is one of the few awesome horizontal coils available for excellent flavour on MTL ... but it goes across the air channel, so anything you stick down there is going to mess up the coil.
> 
> PS: When lock-down restrictions are lifted, you should really check out the *Clearo 3*, it is an *amazing upgrade* for Clearo aficionados!!! Same coil but better flavour - I could tell you how we did it ... but then I'd have to kill you


OOps - that explains it. I got extra life out of my coils with a pipe cleaner. I really like the look of the Clearo 3 but now I had to buy another device instead. But still looking forward to using my Clearo 2 for my chain vaping moods after lockdown ,along with my new Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (9/7/20)

HPBotha said:


> Hi guys - @Silver will be moving your movie poster across to our competition page --- please enter the poll for another chance to win the comp. any new posters, please add there!
> 
> Please share the competition page to any of the ecigssa pages promoting competitions.
> 
> And may the Force be With you. .... star wars references are property of Disney Entertainment, and has no bearing on the selection of the winner....although you should to watch The Mandelorian, the leaks online is crazy good!



@HPBotha I've posted the link in the Giveaway and Participation thread (that's where we post links to comps)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (25/7/20)

We as TWISP SA AND BATSA are law abiding citizens and are doing everything legally to get this ban lifted on both Cigarettes and Vaping products. 

Please sign, share and help me make this go viral.

[URL='https://lifttheban.org/']https://lifttheban.org/[/URL]​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (31/7/20)

Happy Birthday, @HPBotha !!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (31/7/20)

Happy Birthday, @HPBotha , from all of us at Twisp and the Product Team. Hope you have a great day, despite the times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/20)

Oh wow!

Happy birthday @HPBotha !

You sir are a legend in the vaping industry and a real asset to Twisp !
Thanks for all the support, encouragement and great vibes over the years

Have a marvellous day and a great weekend

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (31/7/20)

Have a wonderful Birthday @HPBotha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (16/8/20)

It is HAPPENING!!!! so grateful we can start up again!!! Staying legal was very costly! 
*
So glad we can start up again and doing what we have been doing for 10+ years now!* 

See you guys on Tuesday morning again! Thanks for the support

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## HPBotha (9/9/20)

The original Twisp Cumulus X Tank.... looks very much like the new Voopoo.... you might say we started the trend *cough *cough wink-wink
But stronger than plastic, and has a better AFC ring.

yeah, we know we are cool. 
​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (9/9/20)

HPBotha said:


> View attachment 206915
> 
> 
> The original Twisp Cumulus X Tank.... looks very much like the new Voopoo.... you might say we started the trend *cough *cough wink-wink
> ...


Winner trend you started. Now when will we be getting that rebuildable???

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## HPBotha (10/9/20)

​

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## HPBotha (19/12/20)

Lots of things have been happening lately. including the arrival of a new device. ... the return of a legend. more to come soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## HPBotha (1/3/21)

We moved into our new premises today!!! WHOOO HOOOO!!!!
Our new offices on the Waterfront is spectacular! So great to see the Twisp/Vuse/BAT merger finally coming together under one roof! ​
I'll post the whole story in due time. Plenty of things have changed, but what is more important is the things that stayed the same - our passion for vaping and making sure people transition from stinkies safely and happily!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (1/3/21)

Well said and we wish you all the best going forward.

May stinkies never mess up your ceilings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mrh (12/3/21)

to get back to more serious business (ha-ha) why do you think my Clearo 2 battery is shorting. Is it the coils's fault or is my 3 year old battery konking out, do you think. And Does Vuse or twisp still sell extra batteries for the Clearo 2...


----------



## HPBotha (16/3/21)

mrh said:


> to get back to more serious business (ha-ha) why do you think my Clearo 2 battery is shorting. Is it the coils's fault or is my 3 year old battery konking out, do you think. And Does Vuse or twisp still sell extra batteries for the Clearo 2...




I checked with the support team and we only have a few black Clearo 2 Spare batteries left ... 3 years is a godly amount of time, well done!  
You should look at Clearo 3 as a potential upgrade? hint hint wink wink.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

